

Flocker 1.0: Container Data Management for Docker - lewq
https://clusterhq.com/2015/06/17/flocker-1-0/

======
lewq
hey, Luke here :)

if anyone is interested in trying out Flocker we have a really cool new online
tutorial system where you can have root on a 3-node flocker cluster for 3
hours to kick the tyres for free.

there are 200 VMs lined up so hey hacker news here's a challenge, see if you
can use them all up :D

[https://clusterhq.com/flocker/try-
flocker/](https://clusterhq.com/flocker/try-flocker/)

cheers, Luke

~~~
crb
Do you support Google Cloud Platform persistent disks?

~~~
lewq
Not yet but Flocker itself has a plugin mechanism for block device backends so
it should be fairly easy to do so:
[https://docs.clusterhq.com/en/1.0.0/gettinginvolved/plugins....](https://docs.clusterhq.com/en/1.0.0/gettinginvolved/plugins.html)

What's your use case for this @crb? Do you run production container workloads
on Google Cloud Platform? Which databases are you interested in?

~~~
crb
I'm on the Google Cloud Platform team; I do have customers with production
container workloads and want to see a wide range of open-source options to
offer them.

